# Tips for zurn chemical systems?



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Any tips on preventing leaks on the mechanical joints? We had a few that leaked for no apparent reason when we put it on test. I am new on these fittings so ant tricks would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I did like 50000 feet of that crap at a college out here. When I get home and have time, I'll post picks, but you need channel lock filter pliers. And Vaseline.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

themavinator said:


> Any tips on preventing leaks on the mechanical joints? We had a few that leaked for no apparent reason when we put it on test. I am new on these fittings so ant tricks would be appreciated. Thanks.


These


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use those for tightening slip joints on pedestal lavs.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Zurn makes a tool for them. Thats what we used. Tightening the ones that leaked didnt stop the leak anyhow.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> I did like 50000 feet of that crap at a college out here. When I get home and have time, I'll post picks, but you need channel lock filter pliers. And Vaseline.


What did you use the vaseline for? To slide the ferrules on im assuming? Did you have any air leaks? If so what did you do to fix them besides putting in a whole new piece?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

themavinator said:


> Zurn makes a tool for them. Thats what we used. Tightening the ones that leaked didnt stop the leak anyhow.


The zurn tool slips before you get the right torque.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

themavinator said:


> What did you use the vaseline for? To slide the ferrules on im assuming? Did you have any air leaks? If so what did you do to fix them besides putting in a whole new piece?


Vaseline on the threads... You gotta tighten them right like a high school hand job.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I had way better luck with the ones you are using in your picks than the ones that use bands similar to no hub couplings. If I ever see those bands again I'll run lol.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

vaseline on the threads! Ok cool. we will try that next time. we did get them pretty tight with a big set of channel locks and that didnt stop the leaks. but oh well.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

themavinator said:


> vaseline on the threads! Ok cool. we will try that next time. we did get them pretty tight with a big set of channel locks and that didnt stop the leaks. but oh well.


Guess that you're not a mechanic


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

JWBII said:


> I had way better luck with the ones you are using in your picks than the ones that use bands similar to no hub couplings. If I ever see those bands again I'll run lol.


We have a job that has about 1.5 million in zurn polypro no-hub. I did a few test set ups with Pre-fabbed numbers for cuts generated by the computer, then figuring best method to home the pipe in the air with one guy. We ended up buying rubber mallets for the plumbers on the job.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> We have a job that has about 1.5 million in zurn polypro no-hub. I did a few test set ups with Pre-fabbed numbers for cuts generated by the computer, then figuring best method to home the pipe in the air with one guy. We ended up buying rubber mallets for the plumbers on the job.


Did you guys have a hard time getting them to seal as well? I take it the best way you found is to tap them with a mallet till they seal?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Is that that pipe u fuze togeather with those electric leads?


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

It's the same pipe I believe but different method than fusing.

Personally I almost think fusing is the better method than the union type or no hub type.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

JWBII said:


> Did you guys have a hard time getting them to seal as well? I take it the best way you found is to tap them with a mallet till they seal?


That's how I got them to home. Haven't put a stack test on it yet.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

budders said:


> Is that that pipe u fuze togeather with those electric leads?


Similar. The fuse method is slower.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Vaseline on the threads... You gotta tighten them right like a high school hand job.


 ahahhahha high school hand job. Im gonna use that one.


----------

